# stempel-filter geht nich



## xyreal (24. August 2005)

H! bei jedem bild bei dem ich bei photoshop den stempel-filter verwenden wil sagt er mir, dass die vordergrund- und hintergrundfarben gleich seien und es deswegen nich geht. kann mir einer sagen was ich da machen kann?


----------



## regurge (24. August 2005)

Vielleicht ist ja deine Vordergrund und Hintergrundfarbe gleich, die kannst du ändern indem du in diese kleinen bunten überlappenden Kästchen auf der linken Seite drückst und die Farbe änderst.


----------



## Vale-Feil (24. August 2005)

HAst du überhaupt einen Punkt ausgewählt den du nehemen willst (mit Alt)?


----------

